# Problème avec magic pref



## Flav2104 (18 Avril 2010)

Bonsoir à tous

J'ai un petit souci avec magic pref voici ce qu'il m'affiche à chaque démarrage de session

Je vien d'acheter le nouveau macbook pro serai ce à cause de cela?





Avez vous une solution?

Merci


----------



## Flav2104 (18 Avril 2010)

Personne à ce problème ????

Même avec le passage 10.6.3???


Ben déjà, faudrait poser la question au bon endroit ! On déménage.


----------



## Flav2104 (19 Avril 2010)

Vraiment personne?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2010)

Possible.

Est-ce la bonne section ?


----------



## Flav2104 (19 Avril 2010)

ce n'est pas moi qui l'est déplacé la....

 un certain pascal 77 en à décidé autrement 

chose que je ne trouve pas logique d'ailleur de déplacer un sujet qui concerne un problème d'application (dans laquelle je l'avais mi à la base) dans une rubrique "customisation"






enfin bref j'aimerai bien qu'on m'aide au final...


----------

